# Jinks does sequencing- or something like that



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Was playing around with Jinks at lunch when I realized he followed me REALLY well if I had the disc in my hands. This is the result of that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you have any of the Susan Garrett Jump DVD's? She runs with a toy in her hand just like you do!

You are just such an advanced trainer


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- I have most of her DVDs. Thanks for the compliments! I don't think I'm all that advanced though!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, great job! And it seems like Jinks enjoyed it, too!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job Willy! Jinks looks like he's coming along nicely, I just recently met a really nice Mali that lives in my neighborhood, I have a new found admiration for them.
Nice set up in your yard, BTW


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow Wildo, he looks great! Love the way he has turned out, very light on his feet, very nice build. He's gonna be fast!!!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

your videos are great , when I need motivation to get my butt outside and train I watch your videos. PLEASE keep them coming  you have great enthusiasm and are very positive to watch, Jinks is a really cool pup  looks like he loves the game


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

If you wanna talk about how you train him---please do so and put them in the video training section!!!!!! He looks like he's having a blast! Can't wait till I can get a bigger yard!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! He's far more advanced than this video now. We've started basic USDAA style sequencing in class (meaning serps, threadles, and backsides) and he's reading my cues well. He's still REALLY lousy at contacts- but that's fine; I really haven't started training them yet. (But he won't even run up them for fun. He'll take some work for sure to figure them out.) He's VERY fast through tunnels. I can beat Pimg out of 20' straight tunnels for a blind cross or whatever, but there's NO chance of that with Jinks. I'm about 3/4 the way down the length at a full sprint when he comes barreling out. That's fun!! His jump work is coming along nicely, but I see that I *really* need to hammer on collection with him. He loves to be in extension. His 2x2 weaves are rocking, given his age. (Meaning- I can't close them in forcing him to twist his back. So they stay open more like channel weaves.) But he's finding the entry really well on-side and pretty well off-side. He also finds his way through 6 poles (2x2) that are slightly offset (forcing him to find a slight weave).

Overall, he's coming along really well and I'm extremely pleased.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great update! 

Thanks


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow really good job. Use that for agility reward


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, great video. Looks like Jinx really is a "agility superstar in training". Keep it going and good luck!


----------

